# Reemplazar RSN310R36



## EME_JuanAndrade (Dic 2, 2014)

Saludos. Tengo que remplazar un integrado RSN310R36 pero no encuentro el integrado. Encontre el RSN310R37 pero no se si pueda emplearse como remplazo directo. No encuentro las datasheets de estos componentes y me parecen bastante caros para andarle experimentando. Alguien puede recomendarme algo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 2, 2014)

http://ww2.justanswer.com/uploads/benimur/2011-06-12_153808_technics_sa-dx940_pow_amp.jpg

http://www.uploadarchief.net/files/download/schemaamp.jpg

http://obrazki.elektroda.net/48_1227879441.jpg


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Dic 3, 2014)

Gracias DOSMETROS. Aparentemente el R36 opera en mayor voltaje.  Supongo que no puedo usar el R37 como substituto. Tal vez construya un modulo con algun STK o de plano uno por transistores.


----------



## Daniel Sachin (Ene 1, 2020)

Hola, buen día. Necesito un pinout para el amplificador de audio RSN315H42 o un esquema de un circuito de aplicación. Gracias.

Éste es el IC


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 1, 2020)

En el post número 2 están !

Aqui mas : rsn315h42 diagrama - Google Search


----------



## Daniel Sachin (Ene 1, 2020)

Me gustaría obtener el resto del esquema para el crossover, control de volumen y control de relé gracias por favor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 1, 2020)

Este minicomponentes lo usa  :









						Panasonic__ SA-AK331GP.pdf
					






					docs.google.com


----------

